# spider.sav



## robcon (Aug 1, 2003)

found this on my comuter...is it a virus or worm...how do i get rud of it and its effects.


----------



## BillC (May 29, 2003)

Hmmmm. It appeares that spider.sav may be associated with Spider Solitare game; check this link. On the otherhand, if it is Spider.sav.exe, it is associated with Bugbear. Have you tried a virus scan? You can use HouseCall onlinr


----------



## Nvisible (Aug 23, 2003)

spider.sav 
Is the save file for the spider solitare game. The weirdest thing about this file is that it is write protected so you can not delete you will actaully have to open spider solitare and play the game threw to get rid of it.


----------

